# OTCh Brackenridge's I'm Casey, CGN, RAE, UD!!



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations! What an accomplishment!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations! What an adventure! 
The crowd must have been on pins and needles watching him pick up the article 4x!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot !! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! What a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go.. Huge congrats.. It took me a minute to switch my thinking to CKC rules..
Congrats.. Are you still floating?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on your new titles!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Super congratulations!!!!

I am a little confused...is a CKC OTCH the same as an AKC UD?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats to you and Casey!!!

I am confused too though...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Team Casey!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

(yes, a CKC OTCH is the same as the AKC UD)
HUGE congratulations!!! What's next??


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the achievement! Well done.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

In Canada, once you earn your UD title, you also have your OTCh. I think the equivalent title in the states would be our GMOTCh.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Casey!!!! What a wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the encouragement. Our next goals are our OTChX and the MOTCh. Never, ever, thought that we would get this far...Casey, my Novice A dog!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

GREAT job!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That is AWESOME! Congrats!

How is Samson's training coming along?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> That is AWESOME! Congrats!
> 
> How is Samson's training coming along?



He is a fine little fellow. I think he might be my "heeling" dog. He has a wonderful attitude and just prances along happily. He is less happy with the stationary exercises. Stays of any kind are difficult for him, but he is getting better. He has done a couple of fun matches with me just luring him around the ring and just loves it all. I hope to maybe start to trial him in the fall, depending on how he develops. Thank you for asking. He is just a doll!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! Woot woot!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> He is a fine little fellow. I think he might be my "heeling" dog. He has a wonderful attitude and just prances along happily. He is less happy with the stationary exercises. Stays of any kind are difficult for him, but he is getting better.


Sounds familiar, LOL. Flip thinks being asked to stay still and not move is the stupidest idea in the world. It took awhile for him to be steady on stays, but he seems to finally get the idea and is pretty solid now. But he still thinks it's stupid.

I find it pretty funny, actually. Conner is always so proud of himself for doing his stays, he wags his tail hard and smiles at me and just radiates joy and pride during stays. Flip is totally opposite - he is completely serious and will not wag his tail no matter how much praising or petting I do. He just gives me this LOOK that says "can I get up now?"


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

It is like your kids. One does one thing excellently, the other one does something totally different well. What can you do...they are who they are!! Samson will be who he will be, and will help me to become a better trainer because he will not be as easy as Casey in many ways...but will be a better dog in others.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)




----------

